# Befehle in Konsole.



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Wie geht das, dass ein Java Programm immer nur auf Befehle "hört"? Das ganze soll ungefähr so aussehen.


----------



## truesoul (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo.

Bitte mehr Information. 
Was meinst du mit "immer"?
Was soll mit den Befehlen passieren?


```
Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
String value = scanner.nextLine();
```

Grüße


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Der Scanner "scannt" ja nur wenn der Aufgerufen wird, Ich möchte das so haben dass man Jederzeit beispielsweise ".help" eingeben kann. Ungefähr so wie in diesem Video:


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

AlexBex hat gesagt.:


> Der Scanner "scannt" ja nur wenn der Aufgerufen wird, Ich möchte das so haben dass man Jederzeit beispielsweise ".help" eingeben kann.



Das geht damit durchaus.


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Wirklich?  Dumme Frage aber.... Wie?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Genau so wie @truesoul das oben geschrieben hat...


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Und das fragt man dann in eine Schleife ab?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Ja.


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Werde ich probieren Danke!


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

Also das Prinzip funktioniert! Wie kann ich noch so ein ">" davor machen? So wie im Bild und Video!


----------



## truesoul (8. Dez 2017)

System.out.print(">")


----------



## AlexBex (8. Dez 2017)

```
while ( true ){
        if(scan.nextLine().equalsIgnoreCase("!help")) {
            System.out.println("Alle Commands:");
            System.out.println("!stop");
        }
        if(scan.nextLine().equalsIgnoreCase("!stop")) {
            System.exit(0);
        }
    }
```
Wenn ich nur eine abfrage drin habe geht es, bei 2 hier nicht.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

`scan.nextLine()[icode] liest jeweils die nächste Zeile ein - in der ersten if-abfrage liest du die erste Zeile ein, in der zweiten liest du dann die zweite Zeile ein (die du noch nicht getippt hast).`


----------

